# Zelco Itty Bitty Book Light, Travel Edition



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried this with an Oberon cover?  I have a Mighty Bright, but I'd really like something that folds up flat for traveling and storage.  I'm not sure the clip on this would fit with my Tree of Life cover......

Berni


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Good question, I will be waiting to see the answer also!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the light I use with my Oberon cover:



This light has a low and high setting, and being a horizontal light vs. a spotlight, the light is very even on the Kindle screen. It folds flat, and comes with a little pouch for traveling. It takes AA batteries, so I use rechargeables in mine.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is the light I use with my Oberon cover:
> 
> This light has a low and high setting, and being a horizontal light vs. a spotlight, the light is very even on the Kindle screen. It folds flat, and comes with a little pouch for traveling. It takes AA batteries, so I use rechargeables in mine.


How does it connect to the case? Slide on or clip?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> How does it connect to the case? Slide on or clip?


I "clip" it on top of the front cover, then fold the cover back to read:


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you, I always wanted to know how it attached. When my current one dies, I may have to get that one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh...I like this light.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

That IS nice.  I'll check it out!


----------

